# Hướng dẫn vệ sinh sofa vải nỉ tại nhà



## Nguyen Lynh (16/4/19)

Trong quá trình sử dụng các thiết bị nội thất trong gia đình, đặc biệt là sofa sẽ không thể tránh khỏi tình trạng bụi bẩn, vết dơ do thức ăn, nước uống bám vào. Vậy làm thế nào để xử lý những vết bẩn bám trên sofa nhanh chóng, hiệu quả ngay tại nhà? Mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết Hướng Dẫn Vệ Sinh Sofa Vải Nỉ Tại Nhà để có giải pháp tốt nhất cho chiếc sofa nhà mình luôn sạch sẽ, đẹp mắt như mới nhé.

_



_
_Hướng Dẫn Vệ Sinh Sofa Vải Nỉ Tại Nhà_
​*Bao lâu thì nên vệ sinh sofa một lần?*
Theo lời khuyên của các chuyên gia bên lĩnh vực nội thất thì thời gian bạn nên làm vệ sinh sofa theo thời gian định kỳ như sau:

+ Lau chùi, hút bụi sofa thường xuyên ít nhất 1 lần/ tuần để hạn chế bụi bẩn bám lên sofa.

+ Vệ sinh tổng quát sofa ít nhất 6 tháng/ lần nếu nhà bạn ở mặt tiền đường phố, nhà có trẻ nhỏ hay thường xuyên có khách ghé thăm. Và 1 năm 1 lần nếu nhà bạn có ít người, không khí xung quanh tương đối sạch, thoáng mát.

*Hướng dẫn làm vệ sinh sofa tại nhà:*
+ Đầu tiên bạn sử dụng máy hút toàn bộ bụi bẩn trên bề mặt tổng thể sofa (với sofa có dây kéo tháo áo bọc ra để giặt giũ luôn bạn nhé)

+ Xử lý những vết bẩn bám trên sofa:

Đối với vết bẩn do chất lỏng gây ra như trà, caffe...Những vết bẩn này khá cứng đầu do đó ngay khi đỗ bạn nên dùng khăn ướt để thấm hết nước trên sofa, lau chùi và sau đó dùng khăn lông mềm lau khô lại thật sạch, bạn có thể dùng quạt hong gió cho chỗ ướt mau khô nhé. Những vêt bẩn từ nước rất dễ để lại vết ố trên ghế nếu không được xử lý cẩn thận.
Xử lý vết mực trên ghế sofa: Nếu nhà bạn có trẻ nhỏ thường xuyên nghịch ngợm thì chiếc sofa sẽ là vị trí không thể tránh khỏi tầm mắt của trẻ. Các vết bẩn do sử dụng bút bi, bút màu...có thể được xử lý nhanh chóng bằng cồn nên các mẹ không cần phải quá lo lắng nhé. Bạn dùng một ít cồn thấm vào vết bẩn, dùng khăn lau chùi cho sạch.
Xử lý vết bẩn do thức ăn gây ra nhưng đã bị khô: nếu các bé vô tình làm đỗ thức ăn lên sofa vải nhưng bố mẹ không phát hiện và xử lý sớm thì chúng sẽ bám rất cứng vào vải làm xấu xí chiếc sofa nhà bạn. Làm thế nào để xử lý chúng? Với trường hợp này bạn nên dùng một chiếc bạn chải lông mềm kết hợp với dung dịch backing soda cọ xát trực tiếp lên sofa vải để đánh bay vết bẩn nhé.
+ Sau khi xử lý những vết bẩn cứng đầu đeo bám trên sofa banj có thể dùng quạt gió hông khô lại và dọn dẹp hút bụi các khu vực lân cận sofa

*Mẹo nhỏ khử mùi hôi bám trên sofa:*
- Bạn có thể nhỏ một ít giọt hương liệu yêu thích vào que bông gòn, quấn lại cẩn thận trong chiếc khăn giấy và nhét vào phía sau chiếc gối đệm trên ghế sofa.
- Dùng nước xịt khử mùi chuyên dụng cho các loại vải và thảm.
- Khi giặt các tấm bọc đệm ghế, bạn cũng nên ngâm nước xả vải có hương thơm đậm đặc để khử mùi hôi tốt hơn.


_



_
_Hướng Dẫn Vệ Sinh Sofa Vải Nỉ Tại Nhà_​
Bên trên là một vài mẹo nhỏ nhỏ làm sạch sofa vải nỉ hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho các mẹ trong việc dọn dẹp vệ sinh phòng ốc, chăm sóc tốt nhất cho mái ấm gia đình mình!!

Riêng đối với những mẹ quá bận rộn với công việc thì có thể liên hệ với các đơn vị chuyên vệ sinh nệm, thảm, sofa tận nhà để tiết kiệm thời gian cho việc nghỉ ngơi, vui chơi với gia đinh, con cái vào cuối tuần nhé.

Thegioinem.com​


----------

